# First walk- how long after 2nd jab?



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

Rigby is having his 2nd jab next week- I can't wait to take him out for his 1st walk.

How long is the recommended amount of time after the second vaccination?

xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

It can depend on the vaccine used, it's either a week or 2 weeks generally  With our two it was two weeks. x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

My vet has said Mitzy can get out a week after her 2nd vac.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you'll need to check with your vet as inocculation brands can be different and it may depend on how old Digby is.

Turi x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Vet should tell you but I have to say I went out early (slapped wrists!) but most dogs around here are owned responsibly and if you have an older dog that goes out it presumably brings infection back to the house. Anyway all is well. I believe in America vaccines are every three years. My vet did say that often yearly jabs are unnecessary but a good way for pharmacutical companies to make money. Hattie will be done anually as she will be in and out of the local wildlife enviorment (deer mostly) but I know people who have jabs every 5 years and their dogs are happy and healthy. There will always be someone who has a horror story to tell so really it depends on where you live and how many dogs there are around you. It is the same with worming horses if you are in a yard where lots of horses come and go regular worming is essential but if not you can do repeat doses far less often. The problem is always resistance the more you worm/vaccinate do your dogs become resistant to the vaccination?


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Most vets will say two weeks. But you can get your pup out as much as you like before that as long as you carry them, and it is really good for them if you can. I had a sling for Darcey, and she went pretty much everywhere with us from when we got her at six weeks old. Just be cautious about where you put them down to pee. They're only at risk if they come into contact with infected dogs or faeces.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We also went for a walk early on the beach at Druridge Bay, along the water line, also they went every where with us, first in my pocket then in a game bag. Rosie knew every one of our walks by the time she was cleared to join in.

I think forum members will be getting sick of this picture.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I LOVE that picture! You look so manly with such a small puppy in your pocket - hats off to you 

Turi x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Fantastic pic, brilliant!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

My vet said 2 weeks. He said its what the manufacturer recommends so why risk it earlier? In terms of annual injections; if you are thinking of not doing that it may invalidate your insurance as most require it or theybmight not pay out should you nee it. Worth considering!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

strof51 said:


> We also went for a walk early on the beach at Druridge Bay, along the water line, also they went every where with us, first in my pocket then in a game bag. Rosie knew every one of our walks by the time she was cleared to join in.
> 
> I think forum members will be getting sick of this picture.


That's so cute! I have a very similar one of me and Darcey


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

I love those pics!! I take rosie out tucked into a small back pack which i wear on my front so she can see me. We have 2 westies as well, aged 9 and 13 years, who rosie loves to play with. Shes like a coiled spring at the moment and is desperate to get out of the back pack when we go out for walks! i shall have to post some pics of her.....i just love cockapoos


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Well Rigby had his 2nd vaccination last thurs and the vet said 2 weeks till we can take him out- so still got another week to wait. Im so impatient really wanna take him out now!!!!

xx


----------



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

I had reggies done today, I was really looking forward to walkies in a weeks time - but vet said nooo!! 2 weeks for us, but I'd rather not risk it and as Jane mentioned, it could affect your insurance.
Carla


----------



## Crazy (Jan 6, 2012)

Just thought I'd add to this thread...Wicket had his 2nd jab on tuesday & we've taken him for a little wander today, saturday, just round the end of our road (we live at the bottom of a cul-de-sac). The vet advised a week after the jab for walks in areas frequented by other dogs, but he could be walked in areas where we knew there hadn't been any dogs/know the dogs are fully vaccinated before the week was up. As there are no dogs at our end of the road we thought it was a good idea to get him used to the lead & the area around our house & other sights/sounds. He loved it! We'll be venturing out of the cul-de-sac in a few days time, when the week is up.


----------

